# Drift 702



## campino13 (16. Mai 2019)

Moin,
auf meinem 702 ist noch die alte Schaltung drauf. Was muss ich besorgen, um auf 1X11 oder ähnliches zu wechseln? Kann ich das mittlere Blatt vorne drauf lassen und die beiden anderen einfach abmontieren?

Da ist ne Shimano XT drauf, funktioniert für mich zufriedenstellen, aber ich würde halt gern vorne den Kram minimieren und hinten ne andere Kassette montieren.

Cheers
Marc


----------

